# what shal i do with my praying mantis when i go on holiday?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

??????????????????????????????????????i just have 1 female mantis. what shall i do with her when i go on holiday??? how long can she go without food? 2WEEKS iim away for


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How long are you going away for? They can go a few days without food if you feed them up beforehand.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> How long are you going away for? They can go a few days without food if you feed them up beforehand.


 2 week


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

feed it and leave one in the tank with it. it'll be fine humidity is more of an issue


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

what i would do is feed her as much as she can eat before you can go then put 3-4 crix in the bottom and make the substrate in the bottom really wet to help humidity.

alex


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you could put a little milk bottle cap of water in too.


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

You could let me babysit? :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

2 weeks will be pushing it without feeding it or watering it.

What species is it?

I certainly wouldn't leave crickets in with it either. Get some casters and put them in, then the flies will hopefully hatch out when you are on holiday.

The best thing to do would be to give it to somebody that can at least spray it for you while you're away.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

were do u live mate c if ne1 on ere can look after her 4 u: victory:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

2 weeks is a little long to go without checking, but certainly can go without food for 2 weeks.

If i was use, feed it up on the usual stuff (mealworms, crickets, roaches) and then buy a pot of waxies. Make a snip in a waxworm and let the mantis taste that, and then it will eat it. U can repeat this like 5 times, until it is well and truely full. If its not adult, this method (which can be done in the space of a few hours) will give it enough food to last it to the next moult. Atleast in my expiriences. 

Solly


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok thanks, i will keep these in mind.


----------

